# Turn images on/off for Internet Explorer



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

Microsoft has a neat little (136K) program that lets you turn images off & on in Internet Explorer 5. I use it when surfing news. It speeds things up just about as good ad an ad-killer program.

To get it, go...
http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/IE/WebAccess/default.asp

Scroll down to "Web Accessories from Microsoft". The "IE 5 Web Accessories" has a feature where you can toggle images off and on.


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

bellgamin, the toggle images is pretty handy isn't? It's my favorite feature.  sharon


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

Yeth, Sharon, it thoitenly is! I found this sweet little hummer because of you. Do you know of any other lovely jewels out there?

Kisses,
Bellgamin
==============
Definition:
eunuch (noun) - a man who has had his works cut out for him


----------



## Sharon D (Feb 16, 2001)

Good weekend to you bellgamin! I'll check through my favorite downloads this weekend and get back to you. All of mine are guaranteed to be spyware-free!  What OS are you running. I have ME and, boy!, talk about picky when it comes to software! Talk to you soon.  sharon 
Oh! BTW I checked out your website and you've done a wonderful job on it. Lots of hard work, eh?


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

My OS is Win95, for the same reason that I still use Vicks Vap-O-Rub when I have a cold.

Thanks for visiting my humble website, & for thy words of kindness.

I look forward to any "must-haves" you may discover among your downloads.

Regards,
Bell
=======
Always look out for #1 & be careful not to step in #2.


----------

